# President Obama, you did the right thing



## hjmick (Aug 7, 2014)

There's no other way to say it, if this report is true, President Obama made the right call...




> DOHUK, Iraq  American military forces bombed at least two targets in northern Iraq on Thursday night to rout Islamist insurgents who have trapped tens of thousands of religious minorities in Kurdish areas, Kurdish officials said...
> 
> Kurdish officials said the bombings targeted fighters from the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria who had seized two towns, Gwer and Mahmour. Residents who had fled those areas by car were heard honking their horns in approval.




American Forces Said to Bomb ISIS Targets in Iraq


I'm just going to leave it there...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 7, 2014)

Cool, but it won't be enough.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2014)

. . . "won't be enought" for what: to defeat ISIS?  Yes, that is correct.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 7, 2014)

If it's enough to get those people out of there and to relative safety, I'm good with that.


----------



## Howey (Aug 7, 2014)

hjmick said:


> If it's enough to get those people out of there and to relative safety, I'm good with that.



That's all that's necessary. Those innocent people didn't ask to be used as what is effectively human shields.


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2014)

May be President Hussein did the right thing....then again, may be he did shit as usual!

now the Pentagon is denying it... 


Pentagon Denies Report US Is Bombing ISIS Targets In Iraq | Business Insider


----------



## hjmick (Aug 7, 2014)

I did say "if this report is true..."


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2014)

hjmick said:


> I did say "if this report is true..."



yes you did!  

(between you and me...President Hussein never does the right thing!)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2014)

doesn't matter what you think, del, or me, for that matter

as long as some of those poor people are out of the way of those murdering heathen


----------



## hjmick (Aug 7, 2014)

ABC News is reporting that humanitarian airdrops have started...


US Begins Humanitarian Airdrop Mission in Iraq - ABC News


----------



## seeJudy (Aug 8, 2014)

America, go and save those people!


----------



## hjmick (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, it seems that last night's reports of air strikes were a tad premature.


Today, however, is a different story:


Airstrikes Begin: U.S. Navy Planes Drop Bombs on ISIS Forces - NBC News



Again I say, Mr. President, you made the right call. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 8, 2014)

Remember that the Iraqi government requested US-Strikes weeks ago. 
Who understands the sudden sheepishness?
Nevertheless, it is a good step. Those gangsters have to be stopped.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Remember that the Iraqi government requested US-Strikes weeks ago.
> Who understands the sudden sheepishness?
> Nevertheless, it is a good step. Those gangsters have to be stopped.


Would have been easy for the US to bomb US funded Terrorists when they were an the way to Iraq. A few A-10's would have made short work of the long convoys.

But now ISIS is getting too close to "US Assets" (Exxon Oil Refineries) so Obama will show them where the boundaries are and where to stay out of.

Obama won't bomb them out of existence.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, it is a day late, and will be a JDAM short!
Now, if the MOABs were brought out, THAT might be a different story. But they won't, and it'll be 'same as it ever was'...............


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Remember that the Iraqi government requested US-Strikes weeks ago.
> ...



Exactly--and if it helps a few innocent people civilians along the way he may get lucky and have it work out.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 8, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Well, it seems that last night's reports of air strikes were a tad premature.
> 
> 
> Today, however, is a different story:
> ...




You almost sound like you believe this administration actually knows what it's doing.......!


----------



## Samson (Aug 8, 2014)

Obama is willing to use American military might to protect Iraqi Christians and other religious minorities but not to prevent the slaughter of Muslims by other Muslims, either in Iraq or neighboring Syria.....

Why?


----------



## Samson (Aug 8, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



A senior administration official said that the humanitarian effort would continue as needed, and that he expected further airdrops. We expect that need to continue, he said.

IOW, the USAF bombings are not going to eliminate the ISIS terrorists any time soon.

Obama's essentially like the cop that shows up to the scene of a head on collision to hand out speeding tickets, except he poses for photo ops.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, we see the crazies from the oilies, the neo-cons, and the social cons holding a circle jerk.

Pathetic.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Well, we see the crazies from the oilies, the neo-cons, and the social cons holding a circle jerk.
> 
> Pathetic.




BTW, thanx for holding our dicks!..........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 8, 2014)

kidd, the wackies from the far right's turn is over: you lost 128 of 131 primaries

Sux to be you guys.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Well, we see the crazies from the oilies, the neo-cons, and the social cons holding a circle jerk.
> 
> Pathetic.



Hell Obama made them all happy by saving the oil fields and pipelines  !!  Never thought I'd live to see the day. How ya feeling about a liberal fighting for oil ? ( They may have had to twist Obama's arm on this one tho )


----------



## Samson (Aug 8, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we see the crazies from the oilies, the neo-cons, and the social cons holding a circle jerk.
> ...



Democratic Senators convinced him to stop playing while Iraq burned long enough to create a plausible reason for them to invite him to their election fund raisers before his popularity completely tanks.


----------



## Samson (Aug 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Well, we see the crazies from the oilies, the neo-cons, and the social cons holding a circle jerk.
> 
> Pathetic.



Newsflash:

Watching you jerk off alone isn't much less pathetic.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 13, 2014)

According to the Pentagon the U.S Airforce carries between 50 and 60 attack and support flights out per day.


----------

